# wild reps and amphibians near maidstone



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been reading up on reptiles and amphibians wild to the UK. Id love to go see them in their natural habitat but as im new to this dont know where to find them. Also can't travel to far from Maidstone. Could someone pm me some places to find them to get some good pictures. Just to clarify I have no intention of disturbing these animals just view and photograph from a distance. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

raymaral said:


> I've been reading up on reptiles and amphibians wild to the UK. Id love to go see them in their natural habitat but as im new to this dont know where to find them. Also can't travel to far from Maidstone. Could someone pm me some places to find them to get some good pictures. Just to clarify I have no intention of disturbing these animals just view and photograph from a distance. Thanks in advance for any help.



don't know the area personally but you will struggle to get people to give up locations i know i personally wont divulge any in wales not out of spite but there is just too much risk to the local populations which are already battered around here.

Anyway, fields around the hedgerows is normally a good place to start for snakes, rocky area's(lizards), secluded lakes, snakes again. Newts, frogs, toads all around secluded lakes.

Depends what you want to see the most hah?

Hard to say with the area but they would be my first places to look^


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

raymaral said:


> I've been reading up on reptiles and amphibians wild to the UK. Id love to go see them in their natural habitat but as im new to this dont know where to find them. Also can't travel to far from Maidstone. Could someone pm me some places to find them to get some good pictures. Just to clarify I have no intention of disturbing these animals just view and photograph from a distance. Thanks in advance for any help.


Look on the NBN gateway and search for individual species such as grass snakes, common lizards etc. You can get records to within 1Km resolution.

NBN Interactive Map

Beyond that, you could sign up to your local Amphibian and Reptile Group (KRAG - Kent Reptile and Amphibian Group)


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Completely agree with not wanting ther habitats destroyed, councils do enough of that already. I just want to observe and photograph. The adder has caught my attention most of all but would be happy to spot any, used to find newts years back but there's houses where I used to find them now, whole area was leveled and built on


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Matt Harris said:


> Look on the NBN gateway and search for individual species such as grass snakes, common lizards etc. You can get records to within 1Km resolution.
> 
> NBN Interactive Map
> 
> Beyond that, you could sign up to your local Amphibian and Reptile Group (KRAG - Kent Reptile and Amphibian Group)



Really useful site that top link, seems nothing has been 'seen' in my area mind, and mostly adders reported which is a shame lol edit- blonde moment its supposed to be that way haha, still nothing in mine but closer at least hah.

@op its a hard one, give that site a go above mind will at least give you an approx area.


----------

